# Vaccinations for Duncan



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

The end of next month Duncan will be a year old and will be due for vaccinations (I think?). As a puppy he got all his puppy boosters and his rabies at about 5-6 months old.

I am thinking that I will only get rabies, so that I'm not breaking any laws and I will make sure it is the 3 year rabies shot.

What do you guys think/suggest? Will or does he need anymore of the DHLPP boosters?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have seen stuff that says he needs one more round at 1 year old and then none again but I've also seen that if their last shot is after 16 weeks of age, they don't. He's not due another rabies for another 5 or 6 months (1 year after the first one). Google "Jean Dodds" and get the latest info. She is the world's expert on vaccs. She is the only one I know who has actually done research.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm waiting to get my puppy's rabies booster a year from the date of her first shot (when she is 16 months old), not when she is a year old. I'm getting titers done for the DHLLP.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> Google "Jean Dodds" and get the latest info. She is the world's expert on vaccs. She is the only one I know who has actually done research.



Am I reading this correctly?
She is recommending rabies when the dog is one year old?
Or is it one year after the first rabies?

Vaccination Schedule Recommendations For Dogs


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Good question ... don't know ... read some more of Jean Dodd's stuff and maybe it will be clearer somewhere else.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would do one more rabies and DHPP one year after his first rabies and last DHPP puppy booster. Do if he was vaccinated last for both rabies and DHPP when he was 4-5 months, wait until he is 15 months or older before doing them again. Then he will be set for life ( except for in the eyes of the law).

ETA: Make sure to always do vaccinations separate. Plan at least a month between each one. And if your vet insists on charging you an exam fee for both shots, find a new one. 

Also, I would recommend doing a full panel of blood work annually as well.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky had his last DHLP at one year old. He had his last rabies one year AFTER his puppy rabies. They were spaced apart by a few months. And he hasn't had any shots since ( he turns 3 in a month).. He will be due for a rabies every three years but that is the only shot he will be getting from now on.

Chelsy had her last shot at age 11 (before I researched vaccines). Even her vet says she doesn't need to have any more vaccinations in her life except the rabies. My vets website even talks about the controversy of vaccines, and that it depends on which vet you talk to about when they are given. However, they still require vaccines be given if they have to stay overnight there.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks you guys! I looked at his paper work and he's due again for both when he's about 15 months old. 

So when I do the distemper/parvo vaccination should I see if they can do those separate or are you just meaning to do the rabies at one time and then the DHLP/parvo at another?

Thanks again! :smile:


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I would do one more rabies and DHPP one year after his first rabies and last DHPP puppy booster. Do if he was vaccinated last for both rabies and DHPP when he was 4-5 months, wait until he is 15 months or older before doing them again. Then he will be set for life ( except for in the eyes of the law).
> 
> ETA: Make sure to always do vaccinations separate. Plan at least a month between each one. And if your vet insists on charging you an exam fee for both shots, find a new one.
> 
> Also, I would recommend doing a full panel of blood work annually as well.


So could I ask you a question? 

If the dog had rabies at 4 months, then at 16 months we will get the rabies (which would be July) So Rabies in July, Distemper in August , Hepatitis in September, Parainfluenza in October, and Parvovirus in November? Would that be correct?
ETA:
Or wait wait, it says Rabies, killed 3-year product (give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster) after one year. So three years rabies in July and Distempter/Parvo altogether in August?


----------

